# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Real or Fake RWR-Stanazol Australia?

## krahul3

Hi Everyone,
I just got hold of this Australian Vet-nary Stanozolol Injection. not sure if its real or fake. this product has mfg of 2010, and exp of 2013.
couple of years back people were saying that RWR does not make it anymore.
Any help will be appreciated.

Cheers.

----------


## krahul3

no replies? someone must have tried this stuff

----------


## SlimJoe

Never come across it mate

----------


## Forthelooks

I've seen those boxes around... Not sure if real or not, but it looks the goods.

----------


## supacinds

hi i have just recived this exact same product and was woundering how it went?

----------


## gym_junki

It's 100 percent real mate

----------


## Bigloco

Real for vet

----------


## ANIMALE

You can verify the authenticity through their main website I think - using the barcode etc

----------


## Maximm

should be g2g

----------


## King PDA

> Hi Everyone,
> I just got hold of this Australian Vet-nary Stanozolol Injection. not sure if its real or fake. this product has mfg of 2010, and exp of 2013.
> couple of years back people were saying that RWR does not make it anymore.
> Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers.


I bought it
I have a question:
When the glass remains motionless 
The white substance is deposited؟؟؟

----------


## jpowell

send it to me, ill try and let you no how it goes.

----------


## JR G lady

Looks good to me

----------


## Winner_1991

Hey bro i know this post was a while ago 
-but got the same bottle in 50 ml
- the same address and also the exact of everything, apart from the date and Batch number
How did u go with the gains
Was it legit ??


May u Please REPLY

----------

